# L.p.s.s.



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

We live in an area near a sanctioned "wild and scenic river". The Loxahatchee River Environmental Control District has recently forced us to abandon our Septic tanks...and install these Low Pressure Lift Stations on our property.

I asked the guy..."Hey could I run a line from my RV pad?"... He asked the engineers...and they said "No problem..."

So, while I was installing the new lift station I ran an additional 90' of 2" Schedule 40 from my RV pad over to the tank. (They specified that I use 2"... a little overkill, but hey?)

I made an adapter to connect a Flojet Macerator RV kit to the 2" pipe. I added a 125v 30amp plug to the Flojet...it looks like a 110v plug but one of the prongs is sideways. (It will only be plugged into 12V!!)

Then I ran a peice of 10-2 boat cable from the WFCO panel to the frame by the black/grey valve handles...and installed an outdoor outlet with the same 30amp receptacle. It's 12VDC to run the macerator.

Now, if we return home with unflushed tanks...I can hook up the Flojet macerator, plug it in right by the dump handles...I've got a short section of clear vinyl tubing to go between the Flojet Macerator and the inlet to my 2" pipe that has a garden hose adapter on it...and voila! The stuff will go straight to my Lift Station...

No more waiting in lines at the dump station...or paying $15 at Flying "J"...


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Pictures always help...

Here's the RV box...










Here's the WFCO panel with the 11th circuit added for the sewer...










Here's the Flojet pump with the 30amp plug end...










And finally the outdoor outlet to plug the Flojet into (actually 12VDC NOT!! 110VAC )


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice!

So, are they pumping your household sewage into a sewer line now?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I assume they paid for the updated sewer system, if not i would still be in court.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

danny285 said:


> I assume they paid for the updated sewer system, if not i would still be in court.


I was thinking the same thing. I know that where I am located most houses still have cesspools, not a septic tank. When it is time to replace the cesspool it is mandatory to go to a septic tank. There are a few local townships that have sewer systems, but they are limited to their coverage.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

No... We just get a nice registered letter telling us that they've completed putting the trunk lines into our neigborhood. We are permitted one-year to complete the transistion. For a 2 toilet home...it's a $645 connection charge... a $4886.43 assessment (can be added to your tax bill to pay off over 20 years at 6.875%)...you have to contract out the plumbing work, tank installation, electrical work (they supply the control box, tank, macerator, float switches, and a valve box which you actually pay for in the &4886.43 assessment)... I wound up doing the installation myself...except I did contract out the final pump out and fill of our abandoned septic tank.

They used the angle that there is coliform bacteria in our river...and they link the cause to septic tanks. So they started with the houses right along the waterway...and they're on their way to becoming a huge entity. They get us to pay them to take our waste water... they settle out the solids, make it bateria free, and sell it to the golf courses and municipalities for irrigation.

Loxahatchee River District

We get to pay a quarterly fee based on how many toilets we have for eternity now...

I sure hope it keeps our wild and scenic river clean...that's all I can say.

If it hasn't happened already...it's probably heading your way sometime in the future. It's a great way to make a business with guaranteed customers...


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Chuggs said:


> They used the angle that there is coliform bacteria in our river...and they link the cause to septic tanks. So they started with the houses right along the waterway...and they're on their way to becoming a huge entity. They get us to pay them to take our waste water... they settle out the solids, make it bateria free, and sell it to the golf courses and municipalities for irrigation.
> 
> I sure hope it keeps our wild and scenic river clean...that's all I can say.


I just looked and they don't just settle out the solids, they are treating it either anaerobically or aerobically so that it is safe to use on fields as soil conditioners. The liquid is farther treated so it will be cleaner than what is in the river and safe to use for secondary contact as at golf courses. More and more areas are having to go this way to clean up the waterways. Several years ago a group to the Feds to court and force them and the states into completing some of the projects that were needed to keep the rivers and lakes safe to swim in and eat fish from. Just thought you would like to know what your money is going for.

See http://loxahatcheeriver.org/description.php


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Lmbevard said:


> I just looked and they don't just settle out the solids, they are treating it either anaerobically or aerobically so that it is safe to use on fields as soil conditioners. The liquid is farther treated so it will be cleaner than what is in the river and safe to use for secondary contact as at golf courses. More and more areas are having to go this way to clean up the waterways. Several years ago a group to the Feds to court and force them and the states into completing some of the projects that were needed to keep the rivers and lakes safe to swim in and eat fish from. Just thought you would like to know what your money is going for.
> 
> See http://loxahatcheeriver.org/description.php


I think most of us fully support the mission to keep the river clean. There are a few that are very skeptical about the data they present to justify the project. There are a few more that had just installed new drain fields, and/or are on a low fixed income...and will have to make sacrifices to pay for the added expense. Still others felt that they didn't fully investigate installation of gravity sewer vs. LPSS pumping units. The problem we face with the pump stations is...after a hurricane, we can be without electricity for up to 2-weeks. The tank normally fills/pumps twice a day with normal usage. The District vows to be able to come out during a power outage and pump our tanks once every 2-days --- so be conservative?

Luckily, I have a portable generator, which can interface with my main panel. So, I'll be able to pump my tank as often as I wish (provided I have enough gasoline stockpiled)

The big plus for me is the fact that I have a connection for the RV. Now I can plan some boondock destinations, and not have to worry about finding a dump station... If the weather is really bad, when I break camp...I can get home and do a better job of flushing the tanks...

We love to kayak on the Loxahatchee River...and are very happy that someone IS looking out for the water quality issues that it faces now and in the future.


----------

